# Skid Steers



## A.L. Inc.

I was wondering if anyone had any input on the Daewoo skid steers. I've been reading past posts and didn't find much. A local dealer has the 2060XL (2000 lbs. op. capacity) machine with 65 HP diesel for about $23K. I don't believe any attachments are included in that price. He has a package that includes the pallet forks, 4 in 1 bucket and backhoe for $8K.

I have asked around a bit, and most guys were happy with their Daewoo machines. I plan on demo-ing the Daewoo, New Holland, Gehl, and Cat machines before I buy.

I will mostly be using the machine for moving soil and mulch, grading, clearing brush, removing over-grown shrubs, etc. We also occasionally do brick and paver work and retaining walls.

Any input would be appreciated. Thank you in advance, Mike


----------



## speedracer241

If they're parts situation is anything like their cars, good luck getting replacement parts. We had to wait over a month to get a rear bumper cover. But then again they're not too popular car line here in Iowa. Maybe with a better or larger dealer here, the parts may be more readily available
Dealer support would be a big factor in my decision. 

Good luck with your choices,
Mark K


----------



## phillyplowking1

I have never even seen 1 of them before.


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Thanks for the replies, guys. I will have to look into the parts availability. They are the only dealer locally that sells them, which may be a problem. The New Holland and Gehl dealers are closer to me and have been around a long time. The Daewoos only appeared here about 6 or 8 years ago.


----------



## phillyplowking1

Go with the New Holland they're great machines thats the kind of skid steer i always have had.


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Philly- Any input on the LS 170? Also ball park price? I'm considering the cab enclosure and heat, as I want to use it for snow work also.


----------



## phillyplowking1

I bought a 2001 LS170 with 56 hours for $19000 its been a pretty good machine so far its been constantly working ever since I got it.It will work great for movin snow .


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Thanksfor your help, Matt. Out of curiosity, would this machine be better suited with a plow or can it handle a small pusher?


----------



## phillyplowking1

It could probally handle a 8' pusher anything more would be a little to much for it.


----------



## Pelican

That sounds like a pretty good price for a 2000 lb machine, but I'd be concerned about the parts too.

One of the quarries here has a Diawoo wheel loader that seems to run pretty good, this may trickle down to the skid steers too.


----------



## meyer22288

I like the bobcats, there great machines to use to remove snow from tight areas.


----------



## ToyotaPower

*Look at Bobcat...*

Look at the Bobcat S250, work great and has many attachments that can be rented out as your job and bussiness require it.

Daewoo dealership when out of bossiness about 6 months ago...Part availability is a big problem...

Go with a reliable name when it comes to buying equipment...Look at customer service and quality when receiving prices...

Getting a package deal from the dealership sound like smart business, but a back-hoe new is 6k, folks are 500.00 and the bucket usually comes with the machine (Look into the used market place for attachments). My opinion is additional attachments should first be rented out before you buy them due to the extra expense it will cost you and storage space for extra equipment.

Bobcat machine can do anything that other machine will do and why not buy a machine that everyone is familiar with by name then buying a no-name piece of equipment .

Think about Resale and trade in value or an upgrade some time in the future as bussiness grows.

Just my opinion....


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Thanks for the reply, Toyota. You made some great points. I think I'm going to stay away from the Daewoo. I'm going to check out the Bobcat, too. My mechanic mentioned the same thing about being able to rent most of the attachments for the Bobcat.
When it comes to that, do rental yards carry attachments that fit most machines, or is it usually only 1 brand? Hope I don't sound like too much of a novice. Thanks, Mike


----------



## wxmn6

Don't count out the JD Skid Steers. The bigget benefit of their skid steers is that they have a nice vertical lift so there is no load spill. I have seen them in action and I think they are impressive machine. I know that JD do cost $$ but you get what you pay for. 

They would be great for loading salt, sand, snow, top soil, mulch, etc on trucks without worrying about spilling them while lifting the load.


----------



## Pelican

A.L., don't make a decision until you've demoed the Cat machine. The 246 is the 2000 lb model, I've got the 248, the high flow version of the 246. They're now available with 2 speed motors, have electronic joystick controls with no pedals, and are super quiet. Cat also has vertical lift models available and all models have a self leveling switch which keeps the bucket level during the lift cycle. I think you'll be impressed!


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Thanks, guys. I am going to demo the Cat. I have a friend in the business who has the same machine, Pelican. He loves it. I did not know about the self leveling switch, it sounds good. I like the vertical lift machines, and most of my experience has been in the New Holland LS 170 and 180.
Wxmn, I would like to look at the JD, but the closest dealer is about 45 miles east of me. I'd rather not have to travel that far.

I'm going to try to demo as many as possible, my wife and I just bought a home on a little more than a half acre. A real "handyman special" so there is plenty of work in the yard to try out all the machines. I will keep you guys posted. Thanks for all the helpful advice, Mike


----------



## Michael F

I aws in same boat as you last fall. I ad a Bobcat 2001 753, mint condition(better than new), mainly used in snow. Needed a second machine, was looking at hyandyai skid steers dealer said he had some "great prices". When it came down to it they were within a couple thousand of bobcat & cabs didn't compare(hyandayai looked like design hasn't changed it 10 years or more). I ended up trading in my 753 & bought two used bobcats both 2000, a 773, & 873, both in good shape, not like mine was, though. Sad part was intrest was lower on used than I was paying on new. Bobcat gave me awesome money for my trade also.


----------



## cat320

I think that the bobcat is a good machine but for the ease of service the JD or NH is better for service from what I have seen.But if you have a dealer that is close and they can provide that service when you need it that is the way to go unless your gonna do most of your own servicing.


----------



## Bossfan

*Skid steer loaders*

I definetly would say CAT all the way to the bank. Yes, they cost, but will put my CAT against any machine in the industry. I own the larger 262 model. It is 74 net 80 hp gross. Has a vertical auto lift path for loading and it cannot be bogged down. I have inclosed cab w/ heat air and CD. Love to use the 12' Protech pusher with it. My buddy had a small Daewoo and I got to use it and the CAT quite a bit. Really, the Daewoo is just like a small Bobcat. When it comes to Bobcat I think they can be a great machine but they can overkill on horsepower (963 in mind here 100 hp net) and not on torque and hydraulic psi. The CAT has an anti-stall built in the wheel motors. Under strain and full load it will still function as if it were not under load. One thing i really like is that you can run it on partial throttle all the time and still get the same oomph out of the machine instead of having to floor it like other brand units on the market. I have always liked CAT. They did there homework on these units and I think they are very worth the investment. :waving:


----------



## NNJSnow

Try Mustang Manufacturing. We run a Mustang 2105 at work and it is a very good machine. No complants or anything with it from me. Great work horse and has many attachments to choose from.


----------



## meyer22288

I was able to get a look at a older case skid steer today its a real nice machine. Was abls to get through some pretty deep mud without a problem.


----------



## MSC

There are a few things you need to look at when you are looking at skidsteers. How high of a truck can you load? How much weight can you safely pick up? Does the machine have aux hyd lines? Foot controls vs. pilot controls? Most attatchments will fit most makes of machines, make sure you have the universal mounting plate. I demo'd JD, New Holland, Cat and Bobcat. 
All of the dealers are pretty close to me. I bought the Cat 226,
and I have been very happy with it. It is comfortable to run, has plenty of power for what I use it for, and has never broke down once. (now i have just jinxed myself!) But try them all, make an informed decision, and good luck.

Rich


----------



## landscaper3

We have a 1998 Daewoo DSL 601 same platform as the 96 Bobcat 753, infact most parts are interchangeble and we by mostly Bobcat parts for it.


----------



## landscaper3

We have a 1998 Daewoo DSL 601 same platform as the 96 Bobcat 753, infact most parts are interchangeble and we by mostly Bobcat parts for it.


----------



## A.L. Inc.

Brian- I didn't realize the parts were interchangeable between the Bobcat and Daewoo. Thanks for the info. There is only one Daewoo dealer on LI (I believe) and that makes me leery. I am seeing a lot of them around here, though. Mike


----------



## General Grounds

:bluebounc i own CAT 226 and for $24,700 i got the machine with cab and heat , 66' bucket, and pallet forks, also a great company with excellent support and a free ride in the dealer private jet to the CAT factory in north carolina.

i owned a bobcat before and this machine is great, very smooth and has enough power to lift more than the weight capacity, recently had a 300lb weight kit added, i will try to put up photos of weight kit, the machine was rated at 1750lb, i can easily pick up and move a pallet of fertilizer. tony


----------



## KLMlawn

Mike, as far as pricepoint, Daewoo pretty much beat them hands down .... and as far as Tr---Loaders going out of business or stopping carrying that brand, not likely, they are making TOO much $$$ off of them ... JMHO.
Not saying anything against any of the other brands ... Honestly, if I didn't buy one of those I would probably look at CAT or GEHL.


----------



## BobcatS250

A.L. Inc, did you end up making a decision? I'd be interested in what you noted while demoing the various brands.


----------



## r_river7272

I hear that Daewoo may withdraw their hand from the skid steer market all togather. Never seen one, nor any booth at construction shows.


----------



## BobcatS250

It could be -- I have no idea, though. Daewoo isn't exactly a mass marketer of any equipment in the US.


----------



## Bchlawns

New Holland are great skids.


----------



## ABM

I've owned both the John Deere and two different Gehls and prefer the Gehls hands down. The John Deere was a 260 model and needed constant attention. Had many problems with the electric safety lock not disengaging and finally got it fixed under warranty. Seemed to use a lot of fuel and didn't go through the mud as well as some others that we use. I think that the Cats are very nice machines as well, pricey but top of the line with nice controls and features.


----------



## BobcatS250

^ What other models have you put through mud?

Which Gehls did you try?

Deere has addressed early manufacturing problem.

Cats are nice machines -- but do you need the machine to limit engine RPM for you?


----------



## Sicilian snow

question.....i'm shopping for a skid to remove snow,commercially and more in the summer..

I run an f250 and 3.5 tonne dump trailer....

01 New Holland LS180 2 spd 3000hrs = $12900

Could I pull that? is that a good price?


----------



## AJ 502

The Excavator has one at the walmart Im doing.
I borrowed it from him.
It is exactly like a Cat.
Tons of power.
Very sensitive.
The bad - Lots of blind spots backing up.


----------



## AJ 502

phillyplowking1;88044 said:


> Go with the New Holland they're great machines thats the kind of skid steer i always have had.


Do they still have the jelling up problem in the winter?

My opinion. They get rickety after 500 hours.


----------



## AJ 502

Pelican;88177 said:


> A.L., don't make a decision until you've demoed the Cat machine. The 246 is the 2000 lb model, I've got the 248, the high flow version of the 246. They're now available with 2 speed motors, have electronic joystick controls with no pedals, and are super quiet. Cat also has vertical lift models available and all models have a self leveling switch which keeps the bucket level during the lift cycle. I think you'll be impressed!


My old boss when I followed the winds farms had the Black Track Limited edition.
Awesome machine!!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

There is a snow contractor here that uses JCB.
The bigger ones are great.
The small 1 arm ones suck.


----------



## buckwheat_la

AJ 502 this thread you are responding to is from 2003


----------



## buckwheat_la

Sicilian snow;1313691 said:


> question.....i'm shopping for a skid to remove snow,commercially and more in the summer..
> 
> I run an f250 and 3.5 tonne dump trailer....
> 
> 01 New Holland LS180 2 spd 3000hrs = $12900
> 
> Could I pull that? is that a good price?


as a 2 speed, that is a pretty good price, sure the hours are a little high, but for $12900 what do you expect. A f-250 and a empty 3.5 tonne dump trailer with a skidsteer in it should be no problem for your truck to pull. Most 3/4 tons can handle 8000-10000lbs pulling with little issue


----------



## AJ 502

buckwheat_la;1313749 said:


> AJ 502 this thread you are responding to is from 2003


Wow. I read it like it just came up.
Sicilian posted and I had to respond.

Well Then what did he buy?

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Sicilian snow

Nice....thanks!


----------

